# anyone used carbonactive carbon filter ? ??



## asparagas (Feb 2, 2009)

hello
i am thinking about to buy it.is it good ?
please look at their website:

http://www.carbonactive.ch/main.html?src=/#3,0



> Description
> LeFiltre Mini Line - High-Tech from Switzerland.
> 
> The Active Carbon is a revolution in the field of Activated Geruchneutralisationsfilter which all odors resulting from 100% of the air filters.
> ...


----------



## asparagas (Feb 2, 2009)

i will buy my carbon filter from another country.therefore it shouldnt be too heavy.normal carbon filters are good,maybe they are best,but too heavy.
that is why i had better buy good and light carbon filters.
carbonactive seems good,but i dont know.
odorsok carbon filters are not heavy,too.but i heard that they are useless  and after a short time,odorsok wouldnt work.
but i dont kow if carbonactive is  useless just like odorsok,or carbonactive works well and has a long life time..
i asked 3 different grow shops and all of them says same thing.sellers say ''it is the best and it has longer life time than normal carbon filters.

any idea ? 

it is very expensive.
CarbonActive 650cbm/h ø160mm is 170,00 &#8364; !!!!
i wonder it is worth for money ?


----------



## greenfriend (Feb 2, 2009)

i have a regular carbon filter from general hydroponics about 6 ft tall connected to a 12 in can fan that moves 2000 cfm.  it is heavy and expensive, but i can replace the activated carbon and prefilter so it will work as long as the can fan still runs.  i have never heard of something that filters 3000 cubic meters per minute, the fan would have to have like 4 ft diameter, plus it completely useless unless you have a HUGE commercial grow.  if there is anyone around your grow that you dont want to know about it, get a filter

not sure why you want to buy a filter from another country - the shipping cost for something that size is ridiculous


----------



## asparagas (Feb 2, 2009)

because there is no growshop in my country


----------



## Vegs (Feb 2, 2009)

You can get carbon filters (can filters) for about $99 from most websites. So if you think 170 euros is worth it then go for it. You wont regret ever buying it.


----------



## SoFlnightlight (Feb 14, 2009)

Get it! I've never heard of that much being filtered per whatever but regarding odorsok they r only good after the air is run through a scrubber. Like at the end of your exhaust. Waste of $$ in my opinion. 
                  SMOKEM IF U GOTTEM!!


----------

